# Caricatures



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Has anyone used a good internet company to get a caricature done? I am looking to get one done for my sister and future bil to give them on their wedding day but don't want to be disappointed  

Any ideas would be greatfully received  

Thanks 

Rachel


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

A friend of mine just had one done for her DH's birthday - really good facial likeness (though the bodies were done as star wars characters    - on request). Dont know who did it but will email her and let you know!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

Check with my friend, and she used  www.draw-me.co.uk 
there are lots in the gallery apparently
R
x

/links


----------

